# Driving License conversion



## Hopeful777 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi There all,

Hope everyone is keeping safe.
Could anyone share if the have recently (past year or so) did a foreign driving license conversion (may be in Randburg)
Please share process and your experience 

Thank you


----------

